# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Morfineverslaving

## Crabtree1953

Hallo lui, iemand die een tijdje aan opiaten zoals morfine (pijnstilling) verslaafd is geweest? Ik kan je aanraden er niet aan te beginnen (tenzij terminaal), de bijwerkingen zijn erger dan de kwaal op de lange duur, ik blijf er voortaan af, tenminste van de continue-pijnstilling zoals fentanyl (pleisters). Ben er een aantal weken knap ziek van geweest en zo'n tien kilo afgevallen, al was dat wel een gunstig effect achteraf gezien  :Wink: .

----------


## aty morée

hallo
ik ben 59 jaar en al bijna 2 jaar aan de morfinepleisters, begon met 12 ug en ben nu aan de 75 ug.
ik gebruikte het voor mijn versleten heup ivm artrose.
ik ben nu geopereerd en heb een nieuwe heup gekregen.
nu wil ik van de morfine af maar hoe doe ik dat?
wie weet hoe dat moet????????????????????????????????

Aty

----------


## Crabtree1953

Hallo Aty,

Om te beginnen: neem contact op met de arts die je die pleisters heeft voorgeschreven. Deze zal (in samenspraak met jou) een afbouwschema opstellen. *Doe dit niet op eigen houtje!* Je zult je er op moeten voorbereiden dat je afkickverschijnselen *kunt* krijgen, dat hoeft niet per definitie zo te zijn, maar in mijn geval was het (helaas) wel zo. Bijkomend voordeel (in mijn geval dan) was een gewichtsverlies van 10 kilo (niet zo erg want ik had nog genoeg over). Ik wens je succes, sterkte en veel beterschap.
Crabtree1953

----------

